# Ahh is this the man hood?



## laney (Dec 5, 2012)

Harley who I have been calling a she just done a huge pee,
Thought something was stuck to her tail, picked her up and this was out!!!!
At first I thought it was a prolapse or something but its a male bit right? I didn't know it would have such a weird shape if it is!
Does this mean she or should I say he? Is older than 18months old??
Not a very clear pic but it was quite a shock!!


----------



## Laura (Dec 5, 2012)

pretty sure thats a boy!


----------



## kanalomele (Dec 5, 2012)

Yup you have a boy there. The end of their member has a sort of tulip shape that lets them expand and get a good grip on the usually reluctant female.


----------



## wellington (Dec 5, 2012)

Earlier this year, someone else posted a pic like that. I too thought it meant it was a boy. However, I learned that it could possibly be the females part. So, I'm not sure that the little bit that is showing, deff means boy or not.


----------



## laney (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes it was like a tulip. Not to be too graphic but it was like a tulip with a little stem outside/ontop of rounded bit with tho little round bits inside, omg this sounds like a dirty tortoise mag lol. But in all seriousness, I just done a google image search for male tortoise bits and they were the same shape, just much bigger!
I'm kinda grossed out, just because I got a shock and it wasn't what I had thought they'd look like.
I had just finished wiping his plastron as he had something on it, laid him down he done what I thought was a huge pee and then I noticed it and picked him up.
Could wiping his plastron have brought it out?
And isn't he too young for this?
Gee difficult remembering to say he lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 5, 2012)

Judging by your hands in the picture compared to the tortoise you're holding, I'd say he's pretty much an adult tortoise.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 5, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Judging by your hands in the picture compared to the tortoise you're holding, I'd say he's pretty much an adult tortoise.



this answer confused me.. can you clarify what you mean?

just trying to learn more 


oh, and what type of tortoise is this 18month old?


----------



## laney (Dec 5, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Judging by your hands in the picture compared to the tortoise you're holding, I'd say he's pretty much an adult tortoise.



Ahh I have his measurements but not on me, I will try and post another pic for size comparison to see what you think if you don't mind?
If he is older I'm rather annoyed with the exotics place I got him, not because it changes how much I love him but just the fact that his info is wrong and I wouldn't know his real age :s was told he was hatched may/June 2011


This is Harley 

He is Russian btw


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Dec 6, 2012)

You have a very pretty russian.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 6, 2012)

Team Gomberg said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Judging by your hands in the picture compared to the tortoise you're holding, I'd say he's pretty much an adult tortoise.
> ...





I'm saying that an adult male Russian tortoise would be about the size I'm picturing that tortoise to be just by looking at the size of the hand that is holding him. Also, a tortoise is considered breeding age when he reaches a certain size, not by how old he is. So he might be the age they told you he was, but he's big for that age.


----------



## laney (Dec 6, 2012)

Emysemys what age would you guess going by his size?

He is still growing, he has some nice pretty smooth growth coming through now  although he didn't seem to be growing or gaining weight for months and in the last couple of months he has had quite a growth spurt and runs around like a maniac lol I better check his weed is legal


----------



## laney (Dec 6, 2012)

lovelyrosepetal said:


> You have a very pretty russian.



Thank you


----------



## bigred (Dec 6, 2012)

This is an old photo that Ive posted before, Here is Henrys manhood.


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Dec 6, 2012)

bigred, that is huge!!! I had no idea that they could be so large. That is definitely an interesting picture.


----------



## bigred (Dec 6, 2012)

lovelyrosepetal said:


> bigred, that is huge!!! I had no idea that they could be so large. That is definitely an interesting picture.



Yep thats why my 2 females are always on the run. He was watching the females eat hibiscus leaves when this happend.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 6, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Team Gomberg said:
> 
> 
> > emysemys said:
> ...





Thanks! I thought I was in the leopard section and was thrown off when you said "adult"..

I get it now. 

Harley looks cute next to the can  

And bigred, that pic is ...i'll just say.... shocking! LOL


----------



## tyrs4u (Dec 6, 2012)

What a cute male russian...


----------



## laney (Dec 7, 2012)

Haha yuk,

Yep Harley defo has that but on a much smaller, stumpy scale lol poor boy prob won't show it again after seeing that torts manhood


----------



## Richsandwich (Dec 7, 2012)

^^^ hahaha


----------



## bigred (Dec 7, 2012)

laney said:


> Haha yuk,
> 
> Yep Harley defo has that but on a much smaller, stumpy scale lol poor boy prob won't show it again after seeing that torts manhood



HAHA he might catch up to Henry


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Dec 7, 2012)

bigred said:


> This is an old photo that Ive posted before, Here is Henrys manhood.



Holy guacamole!!!!! I had no idea they could be SO, SO, LARGE!!!! I'm telling your mom


----------



## bigred (Dec 7, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > This is an old photo that Ive posted before, Here is Henrys manhood.
> ...



Tortoiseboy, you made me laugh that was funny. I know you owed me one. So you gonna sell me that ploughshare


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Dec 7, 2012)

bigred said:


> Tortoiseboy, you made me laugh that was funny. I know you owed me one. So you gonna sell me that ploughshare



Oh no you DIDN'T! You calling me a liar?!


----------



## bigred (Dec 7, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > Tortoiseboy, you made me laugh that was funny. I know you owed me one. So you gonna sell me that ploughshare
> ...



No I wouldnt do that.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Dec 7, 2012)

bigred said:


> No I wouldnt do that.



I know :shy: I was just kidding


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 8, 2012)

That's interesting picture to know


----------



## laney (Dec 8, 2012)

bigred said:


> HAHA he might catch up to Henry



Ahhhaha omg I hope not I would probable have to leave the room when it made an appearance if it did lol


----------

